# Men's fall ice hockey - join now!



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Hello fellow fish-freaks,

any males out there interested in joining my hockey team for this fall?

On the heels of a mildly successful floor hockey season, I've decided to try to organize a men's ice hockey team for the upcoming TCSSC fall league (Sept. till March). This is a full equipment league - rookies are typically out of their element, but this is a rec league, so if you can skate and shoot, we may have a place for you. FTR, I myself haven't skated in years.

Please pass this along to anyone who might be interested. Details below. Feel free to pm. i don't like posting my email, but if you PM i can send it back so you can pass it along to anyone who's interested.

fee's are approx $370 per person. goalies play free. 

Estimated Game Times Start times of 8pm, 9pm, 10pm and 11pm
# People On Court 6 total. Min. 7 men/0 women
Suggested Roster 13-16 people 
League Notes There is only room for 8 teams. (the 8pm time slot has been added). 

Note for TEAMS: The total team price for 26 weeks is $5869 plus GST. A $2000 deposit (as listed above) will secure your spot. The balance is due before the first game. You will need to provide your own team jerseys. 

Note for INDIVIDUALS: Your team fee includes a team jersey. 

Note for GOALIES WITHOUT A TEAM: The is no charge for you to play in this league. Please call Andrew at the TCSSC office (416-781-4263 ext 227) to get on the goalie list for the fall season. Location Notes All games will be played at the Beaches Sports Centre (Woodbine/Gerrard).
Adam Yerkie


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm already playing with True North, otherwise I would love to play.

Lemme know if you need a team, might have an extra spot


----------

